# Balkon Teich



## TecBoy (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo !
Vorweg, ich bin neu im Teichbau und hatte die Idee einen Tech auf meinen Balkon zu bauen.
So nun mal zu der Teichwanne, das ist diese hier :
Foto 

Dieser Wanne hab ich auch Ytong-Stein einen "Ramen" gebaut :
Foto 
Nun wird das ganzen unten mit Steine gefüllt und dann Sand rein mit der Wanne die rundherum mit Erde fest gestampft wird.

Sooweit zu meinem Projekt...nun wollte ich von euch Fachleuten mal wissen:
Was muß ich beachten ?
Ist ein Überlauf nötig ?
Welche Pumpe brauche ich um das Wasser sauber zu halten?
Wie ist es im Winter wenn es unter Null grad geht ?

Fische...ja klar...aber nur Goldfischlis 
oder kann man in einem so kleinen Teich was andertes rein setzen ?

Und wieviele Fische ... ?


----------



## Christine (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Balkon Teich*

Hallo TecBoy,

:Willkommen2 bei uns von der Miniteich-Fraktion.

Was musst Du beachten? Tja - spontan fällt mir da das Stichwort Statik ein. Ein Balkon ist nicht für unendlich viel Gewicht ausgelegt...

Überlauf - Wenn Regen in Dein Teichlein gelangen kann, musst Du Dir Gedanken machen, wo das Wasser hin soll/darf, wenn der Teich überläuft.

Fischlis in einem 120-Liter Teich? Auf gar keinen Fall bis vielleicht doch... Was gar nicht geht sind die klassischen Teichfische. Auch nicht die Goldis. Bei dem Teich mußt Du sowieso davon ausgehen, die Tierchen im Winter mit rein zu nehmen. Also such schon mal ein hübschens Plätzchen für ein Aquarium. Und dann kannst Du es vielleicht mit ein paar robusteren Zierfischen versuchen. Mir fallen da immer Guppy, Schwertträger usw. ein, es gibt aber auch Spezies hier, die erfolgreich __ Macropoden, Kardinalsfische u.a. im Teich halten. (Guck mal hier)

Aber bevor Du überhaupt über Fische nachdenkst, befaßt Du Dich am besten erst einmal mit unserem Basiswissen, sorgst für ausreichende Bepflanzung und läßt das ganze dann erst einmal ein paar Wochen zur Ruhe kommen und einfahren....

Ansonsten noch viel Spaß bei und mit uns. Wir freuen uns auf weitere Fotos!


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Balkon Teich*

Moin Tec, 

herzlich Willkommen und viel Spaß bei dem Projekt ! 

Weil man es gar nicht oft genug schreiben kann !!! In so einen kleinen Teich gehören keine Fische. Es sei denn Du erklärst Dich bereit auch in einem 5 Quadratmeter Appartement dauerhaft zu wohnen. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## TecBoy (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Balkon Teich*

Dankeschön für das schöne Willkommen  

Stichwort Statik :
Also es ist ja eher eine Terasse und ich hab mich informiert, es sind Stahlträger verbaut im Boden.Daher denke ich wird nix passieren.

Regenlauf:
Ja, da muß ich mir dann was einfallen lassen aber ich denke da werde ich ne Lösung finden...ein Gedanke wäre am oberen Rand ein Loch rein zu schneiden oder boren und dort dahinter einen Ablauf zu konztruieren.

120Liter:
Also ich verstehe hier deine Bedenken nicht ganz, in meiner Familie hat auch einer die gleiche Teichwanne und das schon fünf jahre, die Goldfische(5 Stück) leben und gedeien dort sehr gut...und das sogar über Winter...

Bepflanzung :
ich wolllte den Rand bepflanzen...nur Was wir pflanzen sind meine Frau und ich noch nicht ganz im klaren...Tips wären nett  

Danke noch für die schnelle Antwort !


----------



## TecBoy (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Balkon Teich*

?! Was ist denn mit einem Goldfischglas...denke das ist eher Quälerei


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Balkon Teich*

Hi Tec,
... wie gesagt , wenn Du auch mit einem 5 QM Appartement dauerhaft klar kommst, dann müssen sich die Fische einschränken. 
Ansonsten bedenke das ein __ Goldfisch 30 cm und größer werden kann und in so einem kleinen Teich nur kümmern würde.
Mal Hand aufs Herz... keine toten Fische in den 5 Jahren ? 
Dann ist der beheizt !? und vor äusseren Einflüssen geschützt ? 

Was soll der Vergleich mit der Kugelvase ? Da gehören __ Tulpen rein und keine Fische... das ist aber eigentlich seit zig Jahren bekannt, allein weil der Fisch irritiert wird durch die runde Form, von der Größe mal abgesehen. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## TecBoy (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Balkon Teich*

Hand auf dem Herz  :
Nein da sind noch alle Fische drin wie vor fünf jahren und beheizt ist dort auch nix.

Und ich hab mir sagen lassen das sich Goldfische der Umgebung anpassen dh. sie werden nur so groß wie es die Umgebung erlaubt (im Fachhandel informiert)

(Ps. nein 5m² würden mir nicht ausreichen...aber wir Menschen passen uns ja auch nicht der Umgebung an mit der größe  )


----------



## TecBoy (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Balkon Teich*

Das einzige was immer läuft ist die Pumpe mit der Lampe die das Wasser sauber hält und bestimmt auch ein wenig erwärmt wird durch die Lampe...aber sowas kommt bei uns natürlich auch rein....sonst ist dort nix was wärmt....

Nun würde ich gerne mal wissen ab welcher Größe (Liter) würdet Ihr/du Fische in einen Teich geben ?

Ach und das Mit dem Glas war nur ein Gedanke weil ich das auch schon gesehen habe.


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Balkon Teich*

Tec , nimms mir nicht übel, wenn ich an dieser Stelle nicht mehr mit Dir weiterdiskutiere, das Thema ist so oft hier im Forum besprochen, so oft kommen Postings mit Kranken Fischen in viel zu kleinen Teichen etc. 

Und wenn Du meinst, wir Menschen passen uns nicht an, dann schau Dir die Japanerinnen an, deren Füße von Kindheit an in viel zu kleine Schuhe gezwängt wurden, damit sie zierliche Füße haben. Oder schau Dir Naturvölker an, die durch Ringe den Hals strecken, weil ein langer Hals als schön gilt. 

Du nennst es: sich an die Größe anpassen, ich halte das für ein Gerücht und nenn es Kümmerwuchs. 

Aber wie gesagt was Du machst ist Dein Problem, und das der Goldfische, ich klinke mich hier aus der weiteren Diskussion aus, weil alles schon zig mal gesagt wurde und an zig Stellen im Internet und Büchern usw. nachzulesen ist. 

Wolf


----------



## TecBoy (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Balkon Teich*

Na ja macht nix.Vieleicht kann mir noch jemand anderes einen Tipp geben.
Ich kann ja nur von dem Berichten was ich seit Jahren bei meinen Schwiegereltern beobachten kann,und den Fischen scheint es halt prächtig zu gehen.


----------



## Christine (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Balkon Teich*

Hallo noch einmal,

was willst Du hören: Goldfische in Deiner Wanne sind prima? Das wirst Du hier nicht hören. 

Noch mal ganz klar: Eine 120-Liter-Pfütze gehören keine Goldfische. *Das ist Tierquälerei.* Das Fische sich der Größe des Behälters anpassen, ist eine Fabel aus dem Reich der Fischverkäufer.

Dies war auch mein letzter Beitrag zu diesem Thread.

Gruß
Christine


----------



## Juleli (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Balkon Teich*

Hallo TecBoy,

es ist nicht so, dass wir dir hier was böses wollen. Es sollte dir aber um die Gesundheit deiner evtl. Fische gehen und Gesundheit ist nunmal nicht gegeben, wenn man sie in einen viel zu kleinen Teich packt, der zugegebenermaßen auch Umwelteinflüssen ausgesetzt ist. Von mir aus kannst du ein paar __ Schnecken da rein tun, ein paar Insekten aus dem nächsten Dorfteich oder so, aber Fische gehören einfach nicht in einen so kleinen Teich hinein.
Klar - es ist so, dass Goldfische auch in diesen sogenannten Goldfischgläsern manchmal echt alt geworden sind, aber dennoch ist die Sache nicht artgerecht. Ich kann dir sagen, dass selbst die Aussage eines "4-Sekunden-Gedächtnisses" einfach nur falsch ist. Meine Goldfische haben mich erkannt und sind zu mir gekommen, meinen Vater haben sie links liegen gelassen und waren null daran interessiert, ob der da jetzt am Teich steht oder nicht. Und ich stand sicherlich nicht alle vier Sekunden am Teichrand. 

Aber mal ganz ehrlich: so ein kleines Paradies auf der Terasse ist auch interessant, wenn man keine bunten Fische da rein tut. Es gibt trotzdem sehr viel zu entdecken und manchmal ist es auch viel schöner, wenn man ein paar versteckte Dinge entdecken kann, die man nicht auf den ersten Blick zwangsweise sieht.

Wie du schon gehört hast: die Fische können bis zu 30 cm groß werden. Auch der Fachhandel hat mit seiner Aussage "passen sich der Teichgröße an" lediglich die Dollar-, Yen- oder Eurozeichen in den Augen blinken. Es müssen nunmal alle Leute und somit auch Geschäfte überleben.

Ein Bekannter meiner Eltern hat seit Jahren Teichmuscheln im Gartenteich. Er kauft sie sich aber auch jährlich nach, weil er einfach mit seinem UV-gefilterten Kiesteich nicht die richtigen Rahmenbedingungen für Teichmuscheln hat. Ich kann diesem Bekannten nicht mehr in die Augen blicken und wenn er zu Besuch kommt, bin ich garantiert nicht zu Hause. Ich würde mit diesem Tierquäler definitiv aneinander geraten, wäre ich zu Hause.

Lieben Gruß Juleli

Edit: auch wenn das bei deinen Großeltern oder anderen Bekannten mit 120 Litern und Goldfischen seit Jahren funktioniert, weißt du nicht, wie es den Fischen dabei geht. Ich selbst würde das Risiko einfach nicht eingehen, wenn ich mir später eingestehen müsste, dass ich Tiere gequält habe - und das nur zu meinem eigenen Vorteil.

Übrigens: ich hasse diese "VIO-Werbung"!


----------



## fishy08 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Balkon Teich*

Hey Tec,
ich muss mich der Meinung hier im Forum anschließen... In deinen Teich passen *keine Goldfische*. Abgesehen davon, dass es quälerei ist, musst du auch bedenken, das die Fische alleine wg. ihrer Größe nicht in den Teich passen. Durch das viel Futter und so wird das Wasser früher oder später umkippen. Vermutlich eher früher, weil sich der kleine Teich sehr schnell auf der Terasse erheizen wird. Vermutlich wird es den Fischen auch so zu warm, wenn der Teich Sonne abbekommt...

*Bei (kleineren) Fischen*, wie *Guppy* oder *Platys *(gibt es in allen Möglichen Farben, sogar gefleckt und gestreift) hättest du einen tollen Teich. Im Winter nimmst du sie halt raus und mit in die Wohnung in ein Aquarium. Der Botanische Garten an der Uni Bochum hält jede Menge solcher kleineren Fische in seinem Gewächshaus in einer Teichanlage. Das sieht sehr schön aus.
(Muss ehrlich sagen, selbst ich hätte an sowas kleinem Spaß =)

*Bzgl. der Schwiegereltern*... naja keiner gibt gerne zu, wenn er jedes Jahr neue Fische kauft. Ihr müsst bedenken, dass Goldfische alt werden (30 Jahre) Alles war vor 20 Jahren stirbt, ist definitiv nicht altersbedingt gestorben.

*Bzgl. der Verkäufer* (ich meine nicht alle) gilt das Motto, was nicht in deinen Teich passt wird passend gemacht. Ich habe Verkäufer gesehen, die __ Störe an Mini-Teichbesitzer verkauft haben, Skalar in Aquarien mit 54 l... es ist alles möglich. Hauptsache du zahlst... und wenn der Fisch tot ist kannst du wieder kommen und einen neuen kaufen.

Hey, mach doch mal ein Foto, wenn der Teich auf der Terasse eingebaut wurde. Dann helfen wir dir gerne ihn für dich zu gestalten.

Liebe Grüße. Mary


----------

